# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Railigent, solution for railways, Siemens AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens AG

Home page - siemens.com/railigent

Digital Industries World, open IoT operating system

----------


## Airicist

Railigent® – the application suite to manage your assets smarter

Published on Sep 13, 2018




> Railigent® - powered by MindSphere - from Siemens Mobility Services empowers you to fully exploit your rail data and get more out of your systems. This application suite maps the entire data journey from track sensor to smartphone. Rail asset management for greater availability, increased cost efficiency, and improved reliability.

----------


## Airicist

Railigent® - an open ecosystem

Published on Sep 26, 2018




> Railigent is an open ecosystem. The integration of 3rd-party applications from leading specialists in digitalized condition monitoring results in even more comprehensive asset management. Analysis of the data supplied by these apps enables optimized maintenance of fleets and infrastructures, more cost-efficient operations and 100% availability.

----------

